# Circular saw plung cut on the floor



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Before I go ahead and do something not advised, I have a Craftsman powered circular saw, 7 1/8" blades. I have an underlayment I need to remove to get cabinets to sit correctly in kitchen floor. I have measured the total thickness at 1/8". 

Can a circular saw blade depth be relied on for a cut this shallow? Underneath is concrete, so I don't really want to risk "cutting too deep."


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

levi...sure. Set it and rip away. My concern would be why do you have to take up an 1/8" of floor?


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance  

We are adding a pantry to a bank of cabinets where there was no pantry before. The flooring down right now ends at the edge of that existing run and is a layer of vinyl and under that a very very thin layer of what seems to be luan or some other very thingsubstrate glued/fastened onto the cement. I essentially wanted to cut the straight line with the circular saw and then try to scrape it all out cleanly.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

levi...pull up the vinyl first, check for nails and pull any in line with your cut. Luan is more like 3/16. Cut 1/8" and finish with sharp utility knife.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Good call on the vinyl. Will do tonight and letcha know!

Also... what is a plung? Hahahaha... left the E off  Sorry folks!


----------

